# macilacispiders's pictures



## macilacispiders (Nov 12, 2011)

Encyocratella olivacea adult female 


Encyocratella olivacea adult female  


Encyocratella olivacea adult male


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

gorgeous Ts..will have to get some of those eventually..


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 13, 2011)

Eucratoscelus constrictus adult female


Eucratoscelus constrictus adult male


Eucratoscelus pachypus adult female


Eucratoscelus pachypus adult male


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 13, 2011)

also beautiful


----------



## Bosing (Nov 13, 2011)

nice pics!!! this is Mac, by the way.


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 14, 2011)

Augacephalus cf. breyeri


Augacephalus cf. junodi


Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 14, 2011)

Love that last post, cool seeing the three species (presumably) together


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 14, 2011)

i love all of these Ts...would be awesome to have them around here.


----------



## BrettG (Nov 14, 2011)

What exactly IS the difference between pachypus and constrictus?I have searched but did not find much info.


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 16, 2011)

Hysterocrates gigas adult female





Heteroscodra maculata adult female


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 17, 2011)

Monocentropus balfouri adult female



Monocentropus lambertoni adult female


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 17, 2011)

ahhh man...that balfouri....cant take it seriously.


----------



## deltakiloworks (Nov 17, 2011)

macilacispiders said:


> Heteroscodra maculata adult female


Oh, wow! That looks neat, just like desert storm camo… I love it! Very Nice T’s, but that one is my favourite. I got to get me some of those!


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 17, 2011)

You definitely got a thing for baboons 

Lovin' it, keep 'em coming


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 18, 2011)

Pelinobius muticus adult female



Stromatopelma calceatum adult female


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 18, 2011)

love the S. calceatum....looks like my gravid girls...


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 22, 2011)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus adult female





Ceratogyrus darlingi adult female




Ceratogyrus marshalli adult female




Ceratogyrus meridionalis adult female




Ceratogyrus sanderi adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Nov 22, 2011)

BrettG said:


> What exactly IS the difference between pachypus and constrictus?I have searched but did not find much info.


??........


----------



## tagashoot (Nov 23, 2011)

go baboons!!!


----------



## macilacispiders (Nov 24, 2011)

BrettG said:


> What exactly IS the difference between pachypus and constrictus?I have searched but did not find much info.


Sorry for the late reply!

The most important difference:the pachypust back legs are thicks and the pachypus is light brown, but the constrictus is golden-brown.


----------



## macilacispiders (Apr 1, 2012)

Harpactirella lightfooti adult female




Harpactirella lightfooti adult male




Harpactirella lightfooti slings


----------



## crawltech (Apr 1, 2012)

awsome!...love your posts, alway out of the norm....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Love those Ceratogyrus.


----------



## macilacispiders (Apr 8, 2012)

Pterinochilus chordatus adult female


Pterinochilus chordatus adult male


Pterinochilus lugardi adult female


Pterinochilus lugardi adult male


Pterinochilus murinus RCF adult female


Pterinochilus murinus RCF adult male


Pterinochilus murinus TCF adult female


Pterinochilus murinus TCF adult male


----------



## macilacispiders (Jun 23, 2012)

Heteroscodra maculata with kokon



Augacephalus ezendami with kokon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel "babooned" after looking at this thread... ::


----------



## macilacispiders (Jul 7, 2012)

Harpactira marksii kokon



Monocentropus balfouri kokon

Reactions: Like 2


----------

